
VA hospitals to ration employee masks due to shortage - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/veterans-affairs-hospitals-will-give-masks-only-to-some-employees-memos-show-11586628576
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/HuTHD](https://archive.is/HuTHD)

